# Trip to Africa part of Avery's big off-season



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

> *Trip to Africa part of Avery's big off-season
> *
> 02:19 AM CDT on Wednesday, August 16, 2006
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

42 minutes? I guess that confirms it.

Ladies and gentlemen, *Devin Harris will start this season.*


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

That's a tough read. Makes you realize no matter how tough we have it, we're truly blessed to live in conditions we take for granted. :none:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> That's a tough read. Makes you realize no matter how tough we have it, we're truly blessed to live in conditions we take for granted. :none:


Amen!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I have this thing on my emails some where, it shows all the things we have that people over there wish they could have.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We have tooo many stickies..


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Tersk said:


> We have tooo many stickies..


Was it a moral sticky?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Was it a moral sticky?


Yes it was...or was it? :whoknows:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I really think he appreciates what the country stands for, its history and people, and the struggles they face. The fact that Diop has been helping in some way - not to mention Deke, Hakeem, and others over the years has brought attention their homeland's efforts for a better life. 

Sadly, it would take many more to give hope to so many. :none:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I really think he appreciates what the country stands for, its history and people, and the struggles they face. The fact that Diop has been helping in some way - not to mention Deke, Hakeem, and others over the years has brought attention their homeland's efforts for a better life.
> 
> Sadly, it would take many more to give hope to so many. :none:


 :clap: - Couldn't say it better myself.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Too many stickies! I thought Bunny's Zone had a lot of stickies but this is tooo much! :curse:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Too many stickies! I thought Bunny's Zone had a lot of stickies but this is tooo much! :curse:


Perhaps this should be my first job, to call a meeting to bring such a travesty to a halt. :boohoo: 

But remember, I'm just a little guy (and the new kid), so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Perhaps this should be my first job, to call a meeting to bring such a travesty to a halt. :boohoo:
> 
> But remember, I'm just a little guy (and the new kid), so don't get your hopes up.


nah, you are just lazy


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> nah, you are just lazy


OUCH!

Seriously, we have way too many stickies. I am tempted to unstuck this one...

Whoever spent the points to sticky this thread can either 1) state your reason why this thread should remain at the top, or 2) remain silent and forever hold your peace.

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just got an ok to unsticky this thread.

:biggrin:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

> *Mavs coach meets with Saints, gives speech
> *
> 11:22 PM CDT on Wednesday, August 16, 2006
> 
> ...


Link

More Avery Off-season.


----------

